

Citing Cybercrime, FBI Director doesn't bank online - wglb
http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/321410/citing_cybercrime_fbi_director_doesn_t_bank_online

======
acangiano
Am I crazy in believing that in this day and age an FBI Director should be
Internet savvy or else he/she should not hold that position?

~~~
rjett
"After changing our passwords, I tried to pass the incident off to my wife ...
as a teachable moment," he said. "To which she deftly replied, 'Well, it is
not my teachable moment. However, it is our money. No more Internet banking
for you."

Mueller said he considers online banking "very safe" but that "just in my
household, we don't use it."

It sounds more like Mr. Mueller's wife wears the pants in that relationship
than anything else.

~~~
sachinag
Online banking is most certainly not the hill I'd like to die on w/r/t
arguments with my wife.

------
jodrellblank
"Though he stopped before handing over any sensitive information, the incident
put an end to Mueller's online banking. "After changing our passwords, I tried
to pass the incident off to my wife ... as a teachable moment," he said. "To
which she deftly replied, 'Well, it is not my teachable moment. However, it is
our money. No more Internet banking for you."

Citing Cybercrime, real reason is wifely decree.

